# Epik to Offer New Subwoofer



## Sonnie

Epik Subwoofers announced last week that they will be releasing a new subwoofer. The Legend, as it’s named, takes all of the technology and performance that the Epik Empire subwoofer provides, and puts it into a smaller package.

The Legend subwoofer is a sealed dual 12” subwoofer which allows you to fit great bass into your home without a huge price tag or a large cabinet. However, you still get the same high quality bass that you’ve come to expect from Epik. The Legend provides amazing sound quality and big output, despite its smaller size. 



Audiophile dual 12 inch compact subwoofer system[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/epik_legend.gif[/img]
300W RMS amplifier
Parallel Drive Technology ™
Sealed cabinet design for improved sound quality & subsonic performance
Opposed side-firing drivers cancel out cabinet vibration
Stackable, side-by-side or separate placement abilities
Outstanding midbass performance
Massive 3/4 inch thick internally braced cabinet
1 inch thick grills with acoustically transparent fabric
Compact CAD designed enclosure
Precision CNC machined
Full 1 inch radius corners throughout
High quality black laminate finish
RCA dedicated LFE and Crossover inputs
750W short-term RMS
Frequency response : 20-200 Hz +/-3.5 dB
16 - 18 Hz usable in-room extension
Weight: 80 pounds shipped
Size: 18 H x 15 W x 20 D (13W w/o grills)


A release date has not been set but is expected to be available in late August or early September of this year. Preorder sales will be taken about 30 days prior. 

Click here to learn more about this great subwoofer!


----------



## Ares

$499 for a single or $899 for a dual not bad, but I'm curious on it's performance and how it will stack up against some of the SVS sealed subs.


----------



## hearingspecialist

after talking with Epik they have also discontinued the ported 12" system since this outperforms it. I'd love to have a set of these!


----------



## Jon Liu

Very cool! Thanks for sharing, Sonnie! I'm intrigued more and more by Epik's subwoofer offerings.


----------

